# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Vlerat e vërteta dhe jo antivlera për orthodhoksinë

## isidor

Vlerat e vërteta dhe jo antivlera për orthodhoksinë

Nga Isidor KOTI
Po udhëtoja në menunë e kanaleve tona televizive këto ditë dhe pashë me interes të veçantë një kronikë speciale në një televizion kombëtar rreth raporteve fetare dhe rritjes së numrit të sekteve në vend. Tema ishte e gjetur dhe tërheqëse, porse nuk mund të mos binte në sy mungesa e transparencës dhe balanca e pjesëmarrësve në pyetjet e gazetares. Komuniteti muslyman dhe katolik ishin të pranishëm me përfaqësuesit e vet publik ose jo publik, në një kronikë speciale që shkonte gati 10 minuta. Ndërkohë, çuditërisht mungonte zëri i përfaqësuesve të Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, që përbën komunitetin e dytë në vend përsa i përket numrit të popullsisë nga pikëpamja fetare. Gazetarja ndoshta e kishte lënë pa dashje mënjanë këtë mësim të rëndësishëm të etikës së gazetarit, hapësirën e drejtë për të gjithë aktorët fetarë, sepse nga dikush mund të kishte mësuar që Kisha Orthodokse në Shqipëri është gjoja greke dhe nuk përfaqëson interesat më sublime të shqiptarëve. Prandaj le ta lëmë jashtë! Fatkeqësisht, për të bërë një intermexo, me këtë përrallë janë mësuar një pjesë e mirë e brezave të pas viteve 90-të dhe disa gazetarë ose më mirë disa mjete mediatike me politika editoriale anti-orthodhokse, kanë qenë më të ndjeshmit ndaj kësaj dukurie, duke krijuar imazhe të gabuara tek publiku në identifikimin e një institucioni. Por në thelb të historisë që kam marrë në shqyrtim, problemi më serioz nuk qëndronte këtu. 

Një prej të intervistuarve të kësaj speciale, i titruar në ekran si politolog me emër e mbiemër shumë të kuptueshëm muslyman, foli aq ashpër ndaj Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe sidomos ndaj ndërtimit të katedrales së re në qendër të Kryeqytetit, saqë hodhi edhe dyshimin se ajo është një vepër e klaneve greke dhe në të ardhmen ekzistojnë gjasat që të jetë një mjet i përdorur nga politika e jashtme e shtetit fqinj për të invaduar Shqipërinë. Ky ishte kulmi i acarimit të nervave dhe i mungesës së etikës në një mjet publik. Kur bisedova të nesërmen me disa intelektualë dhe besimtarë orthodhoksë, kuptova që të gjithëve u kishte lënë një shije të hidhur kjo speciale. Por për ta nuk ishte hera e parë, thjesht një përndjekje e vazhdueshme dhe historike e orthodhoksisë në këto vite të shkëlqimit kuptimplotë të Kishës dhe besnikëve të vërtetë të saj. 

Në të vërtetë, ishte një deklaratë e rëndomtë dhe joserioze, që në një televizion kombëtar nuk shpreh aspak vizionin e një Shqipërie me njerëz që shfaqen gjoja të civilizuar dhe largpamës si dhe integritet të konsoliduar. Për të qenë realist, ajo që u dëgjua publikisht është diçka e thashethemuar nëpër rrethe të ngushta prototipash, të cilët e gjejnë median si arenë idesh personale dhe përpiqen të nxjerrin në pah moralin e përrallave që fantazojnë çdo ditë nëpër kafene. Duke e përdhosur me paturpësi ndërgjegjen publike të atyre njerëzve të thjeshtë, të cilët e shikojnë Kishën si shtëpinë e Zotit dhe shkojnë për ta adhuruar Atë, zemërligjtë harrojnë se janë pikërisht këta njerëz që identifikohen me pastërtinë e besimit orthodoks. Për më tepër, ata janë duke u transmetuar hije dyshimi personave që dinë pak nga e vërteta e Kishës dhe kreut të saj dhe i marrin tezat mediokre të mirëqena. 

Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë është jo vetëm e besimtarëve orthodhoksë shqiptarë brenda dhe jashtë vendit, por e mbarë shqiptarëve pa dallim feje. Është një pasuri shpirtërore, kombëtare, historike dhe për më tepër imazhi më i plotë i rimëkëmbjes së vlerave më të larta në shoqërinë shqiptare. Është Kishë Apostolike dhe jo e parcelizuar, siç përpiqen ta identifikojnë keqdashësit, nuk ka karakter nacionalist dhe nuk përdor interesa politike, por  ka vetëm një armë: Ungjillin, të cilin përpiqet ta përhapë me dashuri në mbarë njerëzimit. A ka parime më të larta dhe moral më të pastër se besimi i krishterë që kultivon dashurinë, drejtësinë, paqen dhe mbi të gjitha i jep shoqërisë njerëzore të vërtetën dhe i tregon rrugën e jetës së përjetshme? Edhe Katedralja e re që po ngrihet në mes të Tiranës ka pikërisht këtë funksion, të jetë pikë referimi për të krishterët dhe të gjithë qytetarët e këtij vendi. Është qershia mbi tortë e të gjitha veprave madhështore të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefalë të Shqipërisë dhe në veçanti të Kryepeshkopit Anastas, i cili është përfaqësues i Zotit dhe jo i interesave meskine që shohin në ëndrra keqdashësit e orthodoksisë.

----------


## ester_85

Pershendetje Isidor! 
Me behet qefji qe te shikoj shpesh here te shkruash ne gazeta te ndryshme per te sqaruar opinionin publik mbi faktin se si qendron e verteta mbi Kishen Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise, e cila shpesh here perdhoset nga individe te ndryshem keqdashes, nacionaliste e fanatike.

----------


## Albo

Nuk do te beje keq te beje publike si emrat e atyre qe shpifen ndaj KOASH edhe emrin e "televizionit kombetar" pasi jo te gjithe i ndjekin keto emisione dhe jo te gjithe jetojne ne Shqiperi.

Albo

----------


## ester_85

Edhe une bashkohem me mendimin e Albos!

----------


## Seminarist

Nuk bashkohem me kete shkrim. Te krijon pershtypjen se mbartesit  kesaj anti-otodoksie jane njerez me "emra shume te kuptueshem myslimane". Rrjedhimisht praqitet si lufta e fond.islamik kundra ortodoksise. Le te me menjeane shumekuptueshmerine e ketyre emrave myslimane...

Po te te them une nje person me emer e mbiemer shume te kuptueshem ortodoks dhe te krishtere, qe eshte shprehur  tekstualisht me po te njejten permbajtje per kete teme!
Robert Papa tek emisioni i tij FOKUS.

----------


## ilia spiro

Tema e hapur, nga menyra se si i trajton problemet duket sikur ky emision eshte nje rast i shkeputur dhe mendimet e dhena jane ato te njerezve te vecante. Une nuk mendoj keshtu. Akuzat false ndaj KOASH-it po shtohen perdite. 
Dakord megjithe sa u tha ne teme. Une nuk e kam ndjekur kete emision, por problematikat qe dalin ketu nuk jane te reja. 
Sic permenda me siper, ato kohet e fundit jane shtuar aq shume sa dihen edhe shume emra "historianesh" e "politologesh" te tjere qe jane shprehur hapur jo vetem kunder ngritjes se Katedrales dhe Kryepiskopit +Anastas, por jane perpjekur qe te kompromentojne gjithe Kishen Orthodhokse ne pergjithesi. Ne qe jetojme ne Shqiperi i hasim keto problematika shpesh.

Po permend disa emra te tille dhe permbledhtasi mendimet e tyre:

1. Sabri Godo(politikan shkrimtar): " Kryepiskopi +Anastas, meqenese eshte kaq i mire le te shkoje ne Greqi,nga ka ardhur. Ne nuk kemi nevoje per greke"

2. Pellumb Xhufi (historian): Ka akuzuar hapur dy nga shenjtoret tane me te medhenj, Shen Kozmain dhe Shen Joan Vladimirin, gjoja si perfaqesues te klaneve shoviniste (a ka tregues me mire se c`ndodh ne Shqiperi dhe se si shkelet toleranca fetare).
Ka akuzuar hapur Kryepiskopin si perfaqesues i shovinizmit grek.  

3.Sabit Brokaj (politikan ne pension)- ka sulmuar hapur Kryepiskopin duke i vene epitete qe nuk mund te permenden dot ketu.

4. Shpetim Idrizi (politikan): nuk ka sulmuar drejtperdrejt Kryepiskopin, por duke bere thirrje per mesha e lutje per te vraret ne Cameri, indirekt ka patur keqdashje, kur dihet shume mire qe lutjet tona jane vetem per orthodhokset.

Tek nje emision "Opinion", para nja 3 vjetesh, i drejtuar nga Blendi Fevziu, ky i fundit i kishte mbushur tribunat me fanatike antiorthodhokse te cilet brohorisnin kunder Kryepiskopit +Anastas, gje kjo qe duhej balancuar pasi duheshin vene perfaqesues te te dy paleve.
Ne kete emision merrni pjese edhe Sabri Godo etj.,ku ky i fundit zhveshi shpaten e tij kunder Kryepiskopit.
Keta kane dale hapur, por duhet te kete edhe shume te tjere (kripto),te cilet megjithate nuk jane shprehur drejperdrejt

Pra ky emision eshte nje vazhdim dhe jo nje rast i shkeputur.

----------


## Seminarist

E po atehere, problemi i sulmeve dhe kritikave nuk qendron tek emrat shume te kuptueshem muslimane. Kur pergjigja e ortodokseve perqendrohet ne kete lloj argumenti, atehere le per te deshiruar, pasi me teper se jep pergjigje, kjo menyre nxjerr pikepyetje te reja, ka nota paragjykimi.

Nje politikan me emer shume te kuptueshem mysliman qe flet kundra K.O apo Kryepeshkopit. Cfare mesazhi permbahet ketu?

 - emrat myslimane dalin te ndara si ne te kuptueshem lehte dhe ne ato qe kuptohen me veshtiresi. Sikur kemi te bejme ketu mendonje bezdi dhe nevoje per te fshehur a zhdukur, ne mos zbutur daljen ne pah te ketyre lloj emrave.
Nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere qe emrat  e te krishtereve, katolike apo ortodokse, te ndahen ne emra te kuptueshem lehte latin apo grek dhe ne ato nuk kuptohen lehte. Madjesa me te lehte te kuptueshme (latine a greke) te jene keto te fundit, aq me teper perbejne krenari.

 - nga kjo lehtekuptueshmeri emrash myslimane, automatikisht dilet ne konkluzonin se jane pikerisht keta myslimane tipike qe sulmojne kishen, dmth qe kemi te bejme me fond.islamik ne lufte kundra krishterimit europian brenda Shqiperise. Vete faki qe te nesermen intelektualet Orthodhkse qenkan shprehur te shqetesuar per kete e perforcon kete lloj ndjenje!
Ky eshte mesazhi?


Mesazhi nuk eshte dhe nuk duhet te jete ky, sepse vete fakti qe ka pasur emsione te ndryshme si dhe figura te ndryshme, me lloj lloj emrash, qe jane shprehu me te njejtin ton nelidhje me kete, tregon qe kemi te bejme me nje shqetesim (i drejte ose i padrejte, eshte tjeter diksutim) qe ne baze te vete nuk perben nje perplasje te fond.islamik kundra krishterimit.



Qe te jemi te sakte, Sabri Godo nuk ka thene ashtu sic e shpreh ti. Une e kam degjuar dhe e parafrazoj keshtu: 
K.O.A.Sh, duke qene autoqefal, ka per kusht  baze qe ne krye te kete jo thjeshte nje peshkop te mire, por nje peshkop shqiptar.
Ky shqetesim eshte mese normal dhe i shprehur me shume qytetari nga Godo. Pergjigja konsiston ne ato se ne kishe eshte kjo gjendje e sotme per shkak te rrethanave historike te viteve pas 90-te.


As Pellumb Xhufi nuk eshte shprehur ashtu. Ashtu eshte shprehur Kastriot Myftaraj, jo Xhufi.
Xhufi esht shprehur me qytetari kundra mesazhit me nota helene te Shen Kozmait. E pare nga sot, Xhufi ka te drejte. Mirepo kjo tematike nuk eshte se eshte trajtuar aq mire e me sinqeritet nga historiografia shqiptare, qe te mare pergigje tjeshte duke sulmuar Sh. Kozmain sikur te kete ai ndonje faj.


Jo, lutjet jane edhe per ushtrine apo presidentin, gjithe popullin, per ato qe u vrane per atdhe - qe ne Shqiperi ne shumice nuk jane fare ortodokse.



Une ketu shoh vetem shqetesime te qyteteruara (pavaresisht nga saktesia e tyre) te shprehur ne nje shoqeri te lire demokratike ne dhe per te mire te shtepise se vete.

----------


## ilia spiro

Them se deri diku qendron edhe tek emrat muslimane (te gjithe emrat qe permenda jane te tille), por me teper qendron ne formimin personal te politikanit, historianit, deputetit, e keshtu me rradhe.
Por, ajo,qe me shqeteson me shume eshte sulmi qe ju behet shenjtoreve tane sic jane Shen Kozmai dhe Shen Joan Vladimiri, sulm ky qe qartesisht shkel tolerancen fetare ne vendin tone (mendo c`do te ndodhte sikur ne te shanim p.sh.Muhametin). 
Kjo eshte te prekesh fondamentin e besimit tone orthodhoks, pasi keta te dy jane njohur si shenjtore nga Kisha jone Orthodhokse.  
Dhe kjo behet nga nje poliitikan, historian dhe deputet i njohur si Pellumb Xhufi,  nje figure perfaqesuese e nje partie te rendesishme politike dhe jo nga ndonje njeri dosido.
Megjithate cdokush ka vlerat e veta. Dhe c`pret pastaj nga njerezit e thjeshte, myslimanet e thejshte, qe nuk e njohin historine tone por qe ndikohen dhe e marrin te mireqene gjithcka ka thene ky "historian", refleksionet e se ciles shfaqen edhe ne kete forum.
Une jam i mendimit se cdo lloj diskutimi qe  behet per keta shenjtore te medhenj te Kishes Orthodhokse eshte nje sulm i hapur ndaj Kishes dhe ndaj nesh orthodhokseve te thjeshte.

----------


## Albo

> Une ketu shoh vetem shqetesime te qyteteruara (pavaresisht nga saktesia e tyre) te shprehur ne nje shoqeri te lire demokratike ne dhe per te mire te shtepise se vete.


Kjo eshte ne thelb edhe kulmi i injorances si i atyre njerezve te pagdhendur qe bejne sulme te tilla pasi aq kuptojne, si edhe atyre intelektualeve qe ngaterrojne propaganden ateisto-komuniste me te cilen u rriten per "liri demokratike". Une ne SHBA jetoj por nuk kam lexuar ndonjehere deri me sot kreun e Baptisteve te sulmoje Kishen e Episkopelianeve, apo Metodistet, etj. Secili shikon punen e vete dhe nuk i fusin hundet ne punet e njeri-tjetrit, edhe pse mund te kene dallime te forta doktrinore, teologjike, historike, politike.

Shqiperia eshte nje anomali ne kete aspekt, pasi ende ata breza te lindur e thinjur nen komunizem kujtojne se "kane te drejten te prononcohen per komunitetet fetare ne vend" edhe pse nuk i perkasin atij komuniteti. Dhe origjina e kesaj eshte propaganda e rregjimit komunist ne Shqiperi qe i provoi te gjitha, qe nga infiltrimi i komuniteteve fetare me agjentet e vete, si me kufizimet me ligj, e deri tek nxjerra e besimit fetare jashte ligji, mbyllja e kishave, pushkatimi, helmimi, burgosja, internimi i klerit dhe shpallja e Shqiperise shtetin e pare ne historine e njerezimit si shtet ateist. Kjo hyri ne librin e rekordeve boterore Guiness dhe gjithe bota e qyteruar qesh kur degjon nje gje te tille kurse shqiptaret ne injorancen e tyre krenohen me kete gje.

Dhe me e bukura eshte kur keto sulme i bejne te mbuluara me petkun e nje nacionalizmi anadollak. Krimi i Kryepeshkopit Anastas eshte se ai eshte "grek". Dhe kjo eshte ne vazhden e propagandes otomane mes shqiptareve qe i numeronte shqiptaret e islamizuar si "turq" dhe shqiptaret orthodhokse si "grek", ne menyre qe vetedija kombetare shqiptare te fshihej njehere e mire nga kujtesa e ketij populli, dhe te mos ngrihej mbi luften per liri kunder pushtuesve turq, por te ngrihej mbi urrejtjen ndaj popujve fqinje. Sulltani nuk i islamizoi shqiptaret me hir e pahir sepse besonte se shqiptaret meritojne te jene myslimane, por sepse islamizimi ishte menyra e vetme per ta bere gjumin e qete qe ai popull qe nxorri nje luan si Gjergj Kastrioti te mos ngreje me krye kunder Portes se Larte. Dhe me duhet te them se Sulltani ia doli me sukses ketij plani, edhe ne diten e fundit te kapitullimit te Perandorise Otomane, shqiptaret nuk u ngriten kunder tij per te fituar me lufte pavaresine e tyre nga Turqia.

Te gjithe keta njerez parazite e "tellalle moderne" si puna e Xhufit qe filloi te kendonte ndryshe sapo u emerua ambasador ne Itali, dhe sot e gjen veten si nje nga deputetet me te pasur te Kuvendit te Shqiperise, mund tu hedhin hi syve te gjithe shqiptareve por jo komunitetit orthodhoks. Ne jemi ata qe kemi deshmuar transformimet fizike, shpirterore, ideologjike e politike te shqiptareve ne shekuj. Ne jemi i vetmi komunitet qe ende tregojme me gisht si ate minoritarin turk e arab te ngelur ne Shqiperi si nenpunes i administrates turke, si ate minoritarin arumun, si ate minoritarin grek. Prandaj mos u beni qesharake ti tregoni babait arrat, por filloni e studioni origjinen tuaj me pare perpara se te merrni ne dore flamurin e nacionalizmit shqiptar qe nuk u takon.

Dhe ajo qe me ka bere pershtypje mua eshte menyra se si komuniteti orthodhoks i injoron te gjitha keto sulme. Mu desh ca kohe qe ta kuptoja sic duhet kete heshtje pasi kisha gjithmone prirjen per t'iu kunderpergjigjur sulmeve. Nje plak me thinja ketu ne Amerike, kur e pyeta nje dite per kete fenomen mes komunitetit orthodhoks, mu pergjigj: "Ate qe ata kerkojne, e marrin nga Perendia." Dhe morali i ketyre fjaleve ishte qe "mbrojtja me fjale" apo replikat neper televizione dhe gazeta nuk kane peshe, ajo qe ka peshe eshte varja e shpreses tek Perendia. Dhe nese si besimtare orthodhokse kemi besim tek Ai lart, eshte Ai qe do te mbroje Kishen e Shenjte dhe te gjithe ata qe sherbejne ne te, ashtu sic do te shperbleje te gjithe ata qe vene dore mbi Kishen.

Ne vitin 1991, ne nje nga ambientet e Universitetit te Tiranes u formua "Shoqata e Intelektualeve Myslimane Shqiptare" me emra profesoresh si Sabit Brokaj, Rrexhep Mejdani, Bashkim Gazidede, etj. Ishte paksa shokuese ne ate kohe, kur Shqiperia sapo kishte rrezuar komunizmin qe nje shoqate e tille me karakter fetar te krijohej, sidomos nga profesoret e universiteteve qe ishin ata qe per dekada te tera kishin bere propaganden ateisto-komuniste tek brezat e tere te studenteve shqiptare. Me vone u mesua qe nisma e kish marre spunton ne ambasaden turke ne Tirane.

Me vone keta "profesore te shoqates" u veshen edhe me pushtet dhe e perdoren kete pushtet per te sulmuar, infiltruar, minuar e sabotuar KOASH dhe ringjalljen e saj. Pyetja qe une do te beja eshte:

- Ku jane sot keta profesore qe bene emer per sulmen e tyre ndaj KOASH?
- Cfare i ndodhi te plotfuqishmit president Berisha ne 1997 kur 2 vjet me pare u mundua te perzinte Kryepeshkopin Anastas nga Shqiperia me projekt kushtetutes?
- Po ish-presidenti Rrexhep Mejdani qe edhe femijet e vete i dergon ne kolegjin turk ne Tirane?
- Si perfundoi "Tani i Top-Channel" qe nuk humbet rast per te shpifur e sulmuar KOASH?
- Si eshte katandisur minoritari grek i anes-detit qe me pacauren e vete Shekulli sulmon KOASH?
- Ku eshte sot Bashkim Gazidede, ish-kreu i SHIK-ut qe mbante ne survejim dhe orkestronte te gjitha sulmet mediatike ndaj Kryepeshkopit Anastas dhe KOASH?

Sa me shume shtohen sulmet ndaj KOASH, aq me shume shtohet Hiri i Perendise per Kishen dhe ata qe sherbejne ne te.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

> Kjo eshte ne thelb edhe kulmi i injorances si i atyre njerezve te pagdhendur qe bejne sulme te tilla pasi aq kuptojne, si edhe atyre intelektualeve qe ngaterrojne propaganden ateisto-komuniste me te cilen u rriten per "liri demokratike". Une ne SHBA jetoj por nuk kam lexuar ndonjehere deri me sot kreun e Baptisteve te sulmoje Kishen e Episkopelianeve, apo Metodistet, etj. Secili shikon punen e vete dhe nuk i fusin hundet ne punet e njeri-tjetrit, edhe pse mund te kene dallime te forta doktrinore, teologjike, historike, politike.
> 
> Shqiperia eshte nje anomali ne kete aspekt, pasi ende ata breza te lindur e thinjur nen komunizem kujtojne se "kane te drejten te prononcohen per komunitetet fetare ne vend" edhe pse nuk i perkasin atij komuniteti. Dhe origjina e kesaj eshte propaganda e rregjimit komunist ne Shqiperi qe i provoi te gjitha, qe nga infiltrimi i komuniteteve fetare me agjentet e vete, si me kufizimet me ligj, e deri tek nxjerra e besimit fetare jashte ligji, mbyllja e kishave, pushkatimi, helmimi, burgosja, internimi i klerit dhe shpallja e Shqiperise shtetin e pare ne historine e njerezimit si shtet ateist. Kjo hyri ne librin e rekordeve boterore Guiness dhe gjithe bota e qyteruar qesh kur degjon nje gje te tille kurse shqiptaret ne injorancen e tyre krenohen me kete gje.
> 
> Dhe me e bukura eshte kur keto sulme i bejne te mbuluara me petkun e nje nacionalizmi anadollak. Krimi i Kryepeshkopit Anastas eshte se ai eshte "grek". Dhe kjo eshte ne vazhden e propagandes otomane mes shqiptareve qe i numeronte shqiptaret e islamizuar si "turq" dhe shqiptaret orthodhokse si "grek", ne menyre qe vetedija kombetare shqiptare te fshihej njehere e mire nga kujtesa e ketij populli, dhe te mos ngrihej mbi luften per liri kunder pushtuesve turq, por te ngrihej mbi urrejtjen ndaj popujve fqinje. Sulltani nuk i islamizoi shqiptaret me hir e pahir sepse besonte se shqiptaret meritojne te jene myslimane, por sepse islamizimi ishte menyra e vetme per ta bere gjumin e qete qe ai popull qe nxorri nje luan si Gjergj Kastrioti te mos ngreje me krye kunder Portes se Larte. Dhe me duhet te them se Sulltani ia doli me sukses ketij plani, edhe ne diten e fundit te kapitullimit te Perandorise Otomane, shqiptaret nuk u ngriten kunder tij per te fituar me lufte pavaresine e tyre nga Turqia.
> 
> Te gjithe keta njerez parazite e "tellalle moderne" si puna e Xhufit qe filloi te kendonte ndryshe sapo u emerua ambasador ne Itali, dhe sot e gjen veten si nje nga deputetet me te pasur te Kuvendit te Shqiperise, mund tu hedhin hi syve te gjithe shqiptareve por jo komunitetit orthodhoks. Ne jemi ata qe kemi deshmuar transformimet fizike, shpirterore, ideologjike e politike te shqiptareve ne shekuj. Ne jemi i vetmi komunitet qe ende tregojme me gisht si ate minoritarin turk e arab te ngelur ne Shqiperi si nenpunes i administrates turke, si ate minoritarin arumun, si ate minoritarin grek. Prandaj mos u beni qesharake ti tregoni babait arrat, por filloni e studioni origjinen tuaj me pare perpara se te merrni ne dore flamurin e nacionalizmit shqiptar qe nuk u takon.
> 
> Dhe ajo qe me ka bere pershtypje mua eshte menyra se si komuniteti orthodhoks i injoron te gjitha keto sulme. Mu desh ca kohe qe ta kuptoja sic duhet kete heshtje pasi kisha gjithmone prirjen per t'iu kunderpergjigjur sulmeve. Nje plak me thinja ketu ne Amerike, kur e pyeta nje dite per kete fenomen mes komunitetit orthodhoks, mu pergjigj: "Ate qe ata kerkojne, e marrin nga Perendia." Dhe morali i ketyre fjaleve ishte qe "mbrojtja me fjale" apo replikat neper televizione dhe gazeta nuk kane peshe, ajo qe ka peshe eshte varja e shpreses tek Perendia. Dhe nese si besimtare orthodhokse kemi besim tek Ai lart, eshte Ai qe do te mbroje Kishen e Shenjte dhe te gjithe ata qe sherbejne ne te, ashtu sic do te shperbleje te gjithe ata qe vene dore mbi Kishen.
> ...


Vellezer!

Nuk kam se c`ti shtoj ndonje gje te madhe ketij postimi, pasi te gjitha qendrojne plotesisht. Edhe une me problematikat qe ngrita per 4-5 historiane e politikane nuk kisha aspak qellim te denigroja figura te tilla, pasi edhe mund te mbaja heshtje qe edhe ajo do te ishte e mire e t`ja linim gjithcka Zotit si gjykatesi i vetem.
I shtrova keto ceshtje per te njohur me mire situaten  ne te cilen jetojme, gjendjen, ate se c`po ndodh ketu ne Shqiperi me keto probleme, etj. Pra te bej nje rikonjicion te gjendjes per te ditur edhe ne se si te veprojme, si te mos gjendemi te pambrojtur ne momente te caktuara, etj.
Mendoj se kjo qe bej nuk eshte gjykim ndaj personave (ne qofte keshtu nuk vazhdoj me), por pergatitje per t`u mbrojtur.
Pra, parimi im eshte qe e verteta duhet thene ashtu sic eshte, sado e hidhur qofte. Perndryshe, duke e fshehur e duke e justifikuar semundja nuk sherohet por avancon me tej.
Nuk shpeton nga vdekja njeriu i semure me kancer, nese atij nuk i thuhet e verteta per semundjen e tij.
Dhe me pas mendoj se duhet te falim. Por qe te falim duhet te percaktojme njehere fajtorin.
Dihet qendrimi ndaj Kishes sone gjate gjithe ketyre viteve. Shpesh ka qene denigrues. Ky qendrim vitet e fundit ka filluar te shfaqet perseri ne ato segmente te cilet u permendem e qe s`ka nevoje t`i perserisim.
Por nje faj ketu kemi edhe ne orthodhokset pasi nuk kemi thene te verteten per te gjithe gjerat.
Ja, po shtroj nje problem qe eshte gati tabu, e kush te doje le te jape mendimin e vet e le te me kundershtoje nese flas gabim. E kam fjalen per djegjen e Kishave Ortodhokse ne Kosove gjate trazirave te Marsit 2004. Une nuk po hyj te percaktoj fajtoret, por dihet qe ata kane qene shqiptare. Une per veten time ndjeva nje indinjate te thelle nga ato c`ka pame, pasi per ne djegja e cilesdo Kishe Orthodhokse eshte nje mekat i rende pasi Kisha eshte Nje. Me habi te madhe nuk pashe e as degjova ndonje prononcim zyrtar te KOASH-it per te denuar djegjen e Kishave ne Kosove.
Pati vetem nje prononcim te Kryepiskopit +Anastas, por, me sa kuptova nuk ishte prononcim per te denuar, por per te sheshuar gjerat dhe per t`i mbyllur ato.
Pra, une mendoj se e verteta nuk u tha. Djegja e Kishave nuk u denua.
Dhe c`ndodh sot. Mesa kam degjuar per situaten ne terren ne Kosove e sidomos nga postimet ne kete forum, djegja e Kishave tashme konsiderohet si nje veprim i drejte. Bile thuhet se "ato jane tonat dhe ne mund te bejme c`te duam me to". Ne raste te tjera thuhet se ato jane objekte kulti ilire te vjedhura nga serbet, etj., keshtu qe ne mund te djegim.
Pra, mbulimi i se vertetes apo justifikimi i fajit, beri qe fajtoret te mos pendohen. Ata sot jane krenare per ate qe kane bere. Dhe po te jete e mundur do t`ja nisnin perseri nga e para, ndoshta edhe me Kishat ne Shqiperi.
E hidhur? Po shume e hidhur pasi keto gjera i thone  e i bejne bashkekombasit tane. Por eshte e vertete.   
Tani po, une i kam falur te gjithe ata qe kane bere keto gjera, shpresoj qe ato te mos perseriten me dhe te ecim se bashku ne rrugen e qyteterimit, prosperitetit dhe tolerances fetare.

Hiri i Zotit tone Jisu Krisht qofte mbi ne te gjithe!

----------


## Apolloni31

> Kjo eshte ne thelb edhe kulmi i injorances si i atyre njerezve te pagdhendur qe bejne sulme te tilla pasi aq kuptojne, si edhe atyre intelektualeve qe ngaterrojne propaganden ateisto-komuniste me te cilen u rriten per "liri demokratike". Une ne SHBA jetoj por nuk kam lexuar ndonjehere deri me sot kreun e Baptisteve te sulmoje Kishen e Episkopelianeve, apo Metodistet, etj. Secili shikon punen e vete dhe nuk i fusin hundet ne punet e njeri-tjetrit, edhe pse mund te kene dallime te forta doktrinore, teologjike, historike, politike.
> 
> Shqiperia eshte nje anomali ne kete aspekt, pasi ende ata breza te lindur e thinjur nen komunizem kujtojne se "kane te drejten te prononcohen per komunitetet fetare ne vend" edhe pse nuk i perkasin atij komuniteti. Dhe origjina e kesaj eshte propaganda e rregjimit komunist ne Shqiperi qe i provoi te gjitha, qe nga infiltrimi i komuniteteve fetare me agjentet e vete, si me kufizimet me ligj, e deri tek nxjerra e besimit fetare jashte ligji, mbyllja e kishave, pushkatimi, helmimi, burgosja, internimi i klerit dhe shpallja e Shqiperise shtetin e pare ne historine e njerezimit si shtet ateist. Kjo hyri ne librin e rekordeve boterore Guiness dhe gjithe bota e qyteruar qesh kur degjon nje gje te tille kurse shqiptaret ne injorancen e tyre krenohen me kete gje.
> 
> Dhe me e bukura eshte kur keto sulme i bejne te mbuluara me petkun e nje nacionalizmi anadollak. Krimi i Kryepeshkopit Anastas eshte se ai eshte "grek". Dhe kjo eshte ne vazhden e propagandes otomane mes shqiptareve qe i numeronte shqiptaret e islamizuar si "turq" dhe shqiptaret orthodhokse si "grek", ne menyre qe vetedija kombetare shqiptare te fshihej njehere e mire nga kujtesa e ketij populli, dhe te mos ngrihej mbi luften per liri kunder pushtuesve turq, por te ngrihej mbi urrejtjen ndaj popujve fqinje. Sulltani nuk i islamizoi shqiptaret me hir e pahir sepse besonte se shqiptaret meritojne te jene myslimane, por sepse islamizimi ishte menyra e vetme per ta bere gjumin e qete qe ai popull qe nxorri nje luan si Gjergj Kastrioti te mos ngreje me krye kunder Portes se Larte. Dhe me duhet te them se Sulltani ia doli me sukses ketij plani, edhe ne diten e fundit te kapitullimit te Perandorise Otomane, shqiptaret nuk u ngriten kunder tij per te fituar me lufte pavaresine e tyre nga Turqia.
> 
> Te gjithe keta njerez parazite e "tellalle moderne" si puna e Xhufit qe filloi te kendonte ndryshe sapo u emerua ambasador ne Itali, dhe sot e gjen veten si nje nga deputetet me te pasur te Kuvendit te Shqiperise, mund tu hedhin hi syve te gjithe shqiptareve por jo komunitetit orthodhoks. Ne jemi ata qe kemi deshmuar transformimet fizike, shpirterore, ideologjike e politike te shqiptareve ne shekuj. Ne jemi i vetmi komunitet qe ende tregojme me gisht si ate minoritarin turk e arab te ngelur ne Shqiperi si nenpunes i administrates turke, si ate minoritarin arumun, si ate minoritarin grek. Prandaj mos u beni qesharake ti tregoni babait arrat, por filloni e studioni origjinen tuaj me pare perpara se te merrni ne dore flamurin e nacionalizmit shqiptar qe nuk u takon.
> 
> Dhe ajo qe me ka bere pershtypje mua eshte menyra se si komuniteti orthodhoks i injoron te gjitha keto sulme. Mu desh ca kohe qe ta kuptoja sic duhet kete heshtje pasi kisha gjithmone prirjen per t'iu kunderpergjigjur sulmeve. Nje plak me thinja ketu ne Amerike, kur e pyeta nje dite per kete fenomen mes komunitetit orthodhoks, mu pergjigj: "Ate qe ata kerkojne, e marrin nga Perendia." Dhe morali i ketyre fjaleve ishte qe "mbrojtja me fjale" apo replikat neper televizione dhe gazeta nuk kane peshe, ajo qe ka peshe eshte varja e shpreses tek Perendia. Dhe nese si besimtare orthodhokse kemi besim tek Ai lart, eshte Ai qe do te mbroje Kishen e Shenjte dhe te gjithe ata qe sherbejne ne te, ashtu sic do te shperbleje te gjithe ata qe vene dore mbi Kishen.
> ...


Me falni qe ju nderhyj ne kete debate, por mendoj si disa subjekte nisen ndoshta nga vete origjina dhe roli politike qe ka luajtur  K.O.A.SH, te gjithe e dime qe feja historikisht ka ecur paralel me politiken, madje ne disa periudha edhe e ka dominuar ate, por sot ne kete aspekt roli i saj eshte zbehur paksa(jo ne te gjitha shtetet kuptohet).
Pajtohem me ju qe politikaneve nuk ju takon te pakten publikisht te prononcohen rreth ketyre problemeve delikate, pasi ne mburremi perpara Europes per tolerancen fetare qe tregojme dhe nacionalizmi i teperuar eshte i rrezikshem, por kam nje rezerve per shkrimin tuaj Albo, per emrat e te vdekurve qe permend mendoi se Perendia nuk i "denon" njerzit me vdekje te mire apo te keqinj jane fryme te saj.

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin

----------


## malo666

Nuk pashe ndonje problem me artikullin. Fakti qe emrat mysliman te 'politologeve' permenden nuk nenkupton lufte myslimano-ortodokse. Besoj se vetem kerkon te sqaroj qe problemet mbi Janullatosin hapen nga njerez qe nuk kane te bejne me komunitetin ortodoks.  Eshte me se normale qe kjo dukuri te shpallet hapur.

Se sa mysliman jane te lartepermendurit kjo s'ka te bej me temen, por mendoje qe personalisht keto 'dilema' krijohen per t'ja devijuar mendjen popullit large shqetesimeve qe politikanet te nderuar kane 20 vjet qe s'i kane ndrequr, si papunsia, mungesa e energjise, ujit, etj, etj.

----------


## malo666

> por kam nje rezerve per shkrimin tuaj Albo, per emrat e te vdekurve qe permend mendoi se Perendia nuk i "denon" njerzit me vdekje te mire apo te keqinj jane fryme te saj.
> 
> Faleminderit per mirekuptimin


Mbase se ke vene re po, ndryshe nga ne, Albo flet drejt per drejt me Perendine, kshu qe ben mire ta degjosh.

----------


## ilia spiro

Vellezer!

Ne lidhje me temen po jap disa fakte te tjera qe provojne se KOASH-i eshte luftuar dhe po luftohet dhe se bashku me te edhe Kryepiskopi +Anastas.
S`eshte nevoja te permend situaten e viteve 1992-1997, kur Kisha dhe Kryepiskopi u sulmuan nga politika ne pushtet e asaj kohe gje qe shenon kulmin e vet ne projektkushtetuten e vitit 1994, kur me ligj u be perpjekje per te perzene Kryepiskopin.
Ne fakt, sot me kenaqesi po shikoj se shume nga ata politikane jane terhequr nga qellimet e tyre dhe kane reflektuar pozitivisht.
Por, megjithate krijesat e tyre jane ende aktive dhe nje nga ata eshte edhe nikolla marku, nje person qe hiqet si prift kur nuk eshte i tille, krijese e liderve te 1992-1997, me qellim percarjen e Kishes Orthodhokse.
Ky person para disa kohesh thirret nga qytetati Leka Zogu (i ashtuqujatur pretendent per fronin mbreteror), per te bere pershpirtje per gruan e tij qe nderroi jete. Ketu kemi te bejme me nje nxitje te percarjes mes orthodhokseve pasi Leka Zogu nuk eshte i panjohur per opinionin shqiptar dhe ky person ne kete menyre injoron dhe njollos KOASH-in. 
Dhe kjo nuk eshte rastesi pasi partite e djathta dhe vete personi ne fjale kane sulmuar sistematikisht KOASH-in. Tolerance fetare eshte kjo?
Pervec kesaj, disa media televizive bejne hapur propagande antiorthodhokse me qendrimin qe  mbajne ndaj ngjarjeve te ndryshme.
Te tilla jane "News 24" dhe "Top Chanel". Keto dy stacione, ne rastin e ngjarjes se zhvarrimit te eshtrave te ushtareve greke, mbajten nje qendrim thellesisht antiorthodhoks, si nga personat te cilet intervistonin, si me konkluzionet qe nxirrnin. Gjate kesaj kohe keto media nuk moren mundimin te kontaktonin me organet zyrtare te KOASH-it.  
Dhe nuk mjafton kaq por ne pasionin e tyre kunder KOASH-it, paragjykuan edhe mbylljen e hetimeve nga Prokuroria e Permetit, per mungese provash.
Kjo ngjarje beri qe shume pseudohisoriane, politikane, deputete etj., te dilnin hapur duke shfaqur hapur mllefin e tyre kunder KOASH-it dhe Kryepioskopit +Anastas.
Duke pare gjithe kete sulm frontal kunder orthodhoksise a mund te dyshohet per ndonje front islamik? Kete nuk mund ta them. Por fryma e keqe , nxitja e urrejtes ndaj KOASH-it, duke shfrytezuar deri diku edhe situaten gjeostrategjike ne rajon, mund te coje gradualisht edhe ne fronte te tilla, nese kjo fryme nuk shuhet qe ne embrion.

Shpresojme per me te miren!

Hiri i Zotit tone Jisu Krisht qofte mbi ne te gjithe!

----------


## Seminarist

Nuk ka. Opinionet Albos jane shembulli ekzemplar i dallkaukut. Dallkauk ka qene edhe atehere ne forum, kur postimet e tij ishin KUNDRA grekeve e Janullatsit, andej nga viti 2002-3, dallkauke jane edhe tani ne krahun e kundert.

----------


## Seminarist

> Nuk pashe ndonje problem me artikullin. Fakti qe emrat mysliman te 'politologeve' permenden nuk nenkupton lufte myslimano-ortodokse. Besoj se vetem kerkon te sqaroj qe problemet mbi Janullatosin hapen nga njerez qe nuk kane te bejne me komunitetin ortodoks.  Eshte me se normale qe kjo dukuri te shpallet hapur.
> 
> Se sa mysliman jane te lartepermendurit kjo s'ka te bej me temen, por mendoje qe personalisht keto 'dilema' krijohen per t'ja devijuar mendjen popullit large shqetesimeve qe politikanet te nderuar kane 20 vjet qe s'i kane ndrequr, si papunsia, mungesa e energjise, ujit, etj, etj.



Malo, vertete qe artikulli nuk perben problem, sepse ne fund te fundit eshte i stilit anti-propagande i gazetes se kishes. 
Une per vete nuk identifikohem me ate forme te shqetesuari ne artikull.

Megjithate, nga ana tjeter, ironikisht del ne pah debolia e mendimeve nder shume ortodokse. Kjo perben problem.

----------


## Katekisti

Edhe perkatesia fetare, thjesht ne tradite, ose edhe e aplikuar ka luajtur rol ne luften mediatike jo aq anti - ortodokse sesa anti - anastasiane. Fenomenikisht, ketu perfshihen edhe perjashtimet e vogla, ka ndodhur qe shume intelektuale qe prezantohen me emra perkatesie jo ortodokse te perfshihen ne fushata ftesash per largim te Primatit aktual te KOASH. E kunderta nuk me rezulton te kete ndodhur. 

Se pari, ky artikull nuk figuron ne gazeten e Kishes. Prandaj pretendimet per stile anti - propagande te gazetes se Kishes jane te pabazuara, ose e pakta te nxituara. 

Se dyti kur dikush pajtohet me qendrimin e Xhufit e te Godos qe me qytetari e kulture i kane treguar porten Janullatosit nuk e di se si mund te pajtohet me pranimin e te mirave qe vijne nga marredhenia e tij me te, qofshin keto shpirterore, apo edhe materiale. 

Dikur hasa me nje material qe fliste per rrezikun e shkaterrimit te personalitetit qe ka perfaqesimi i dyjezuar ne internet. Pra qe tjeter gje perfaqesojme diten dhe ne boten reale dhe tjeter gje naten dhe ne boten virtuale. Perplasjet e karaktereve ne dualizem sjellin gjithmone pasoja te renda ne shendet. 

Mbetshi me shendet.

----------


## ilia spiro

Vellezer!

Detyrohem t`i kthehem edhe njehere jo shume gjate ceshtjes se qendrimit antiorthodhoks te disa personave publike.
Dhe me duhet te pranoj se ne krye te ketyre personave qendron "pseudohisoriani" Pellumb Xhufi.
Jo vetem qe ky person duke mos patur as minimumin e etikes ka hedhur balte mbi 2 shenjtoret tane ne medhenj qe jane Shen Kozma Etoliani dhe Shen Joan Vladimiri, por ai nuk i qendron aspak te vertetes historike.
Te anatemosh keta 2 shenjtore te medhenj do te thote ne nje fare menyre te hedhesh balte mbi vete KOASH-in dhe orthodhokset shqiptare, sepse shpallja Shenjt perfaqeson dicka qe qendron mbi marredheniet tokesore, ka te beje me njerez te vecante te derguar nga vete Zoti Krisht, per ungjillizim ne keto treva te Shqiperise. Keta Shenjtore perbejne nje element fondamental te Kishes sone. Cdo prekje sado e vogel e tyre nuk i falet as nje njeriu te thjeshte, e jo me nje "historiani". Kjo eshte me e pakta shkelje e rende e tolerances fetare ne vend. 
Z. Xhufi i akuzon keta dy shenjtore si agjente te qeverise dhe Kishes Greke me qellim asimilimin e Shqiperise se jugut dhe po te jete e mundur edhe me shume.
Sado qe ai perpiqet te hedhe balte mbi keta shenjtore, nuk kam nevoje te them qe e verteta qendron krejt ndryshe.
Shen Kozmai nje murg nga Mali i Shenjte, nisi ungjillezimin edhe ne keto zona te Shqiperise me qellim forcimin ne besim te orthodhokseve dhe ndalimin e konvertimit te metejshem te shqiptareve ne islam. Ai veproi kryesisht ne zonen e Beratit, Fierit e Lushnjes, ku edhe sot gezon nje respekt e admirim te madh.
Ai hodhi idene e mrekullueshme qe prane cdo Kishe te ndertohet nje shkolle, me qellim arsimimin e banoreve te ketyre zonave te mbytura nga analfabetizmi arsimor e fetar.
Kontributi i tij ishte i madh e nuk kam nevoje te zgjatem me. Dihen aresyet e eliminimit te tij, per shkak te akuzave ndaj nje tregetie te padrejte.
Vete Ali Pashe Tepelena, mori trupin e tij qe vrasesit e kishin hedhur ne lume dhe e varrosi ne Kolkondas ku u ngrit edhe nje Kishe.
Ndaj ketij murgu te pershpirtshem , Xhufi ngre akuzen per pjesemarrje ne agjenturen greke te kohes. 
Por sa njerez te semure  nga psikoza e orthodhoksofobise kane dhene mendime te tilla? Jane shume. E tille eshte e gjithe historiografia komuniste, pasojat e se ciles vazhdojne edhe sot.
Dhe jane po te njejtet. Pasardhesit e atyre qe i prene koken Shenjtit te madh sot akuzojne per agjent grek nje tjeter  misionar, apostull te diteve tona, Kryepiskopin tone te dashur, Fortlumturine e Tij +Anastasin. Asgje nuk ka ndryshuar ne keta 200 vjet. Perseri misionaret orthodhokse konsiderohen agjente te Kishes dhe shtetit grek. 
Po i njejti qendrim mbahet sot ndaj Kryepiskopit, te derguar nga vete Jisu Krishti per te miren e shqiptareve, si dikur ndaj murgut te pershpirtshem Kozma.
Ku i ka faktet ky njeri (P.XH.), i cili ben akuza kaq te renda per shenjtoret ortthodhokse. A mbeshtetet ky njeri mbi fakte apo thjesht nxjerr mllefet e tij, te cilat kushedi perse mund t`i jene mbledhur ne gryke.
Po keto qendrime ka mbajtur edhe Sabri Godo, Sabit Brokaj, Shpetim Idrizi, televizionet "Top Chanel" e "News 24", etj.
Pas kesaj a mund te flitet me se te gjitha keto jane thjesht rastesi. A nuk duket se po pervijohet qarte nje front islamik antiorthodhoks duke shfrytezuar ndjenjat nacionaliste te nje pjese te shqiptareve sidomos ne Kosove.
Pse z. Xhufi nuk permend Kishat e djegura ne Kosove ne Mars 2004, si nje e vertete historike por mundohet ta fshehe dhe te justifikoje me alibira qesharake ai dhe bashkeideatoret e tij, kete barbari te pashembellt ne historine e kesaj zone. Pse nuk na flet pak edhe per djegjen e Voskopojes, shkaqet, autoret, etj, sepse per autoret e djegjes se kushedi se sa kishave ne Kosove nuk ka nevoje per historiane pasi i kemi pare e i njohim vete. Jane po ata barbare qe para 200 vjetesh i prene koken murgut Kozma dhe e hodhen trupin e tij ne ujrat e ftohta te lumit. Po ato mostra qe vazhdojne te perserisin historine e tyre te njohur te luftes kunder qyteterimit.  

Ketu nuk kemi te bejme me qendrime te qyteteruara, por mund te them se kemi te bejme me "shpifje" te qyteteruara, te inkuadruara ne nje sfond pseudonacionalisto-islamik.

Deshiroj qe te ndricohen mendjet tona prandaj po i shkruaj keto rreshta si besimtar i thjeshte orthodhoks.

Hiri i Zotit tone Jisu Krisht qofte mbi ne te gjithe!

----------


## malo666

> Malo, vertete qe artikulli nuk perben problem, sepse ne fund te fundit eshte i stilit anti-propagande i gazetes se kishes. 
> Une per vete nuk identifikohem me ate forme te shqetesuari ne artikull.
> 
> Megjithate, nga ana tjeter, ironikisht del ne pah debolia e mendimeve nder shume ortodokse. Kjo perben problem.


Perkundrazi une mendoj qe eshte shume shqetesues fakti qe ne jemi gjithmone ne shenjester.  Mua nuk me duket diskriminues fakti qe ka njerez qe kritikojne kishen tone apo kryepeshkopin tone. Ne fund te fundit, ne jetojme ne nje shoqeri te hapur ku c'do njeri ka te drejte te kritikoje kedo edhe Zotin vet. Problemi qendron tek fakti qe njeres ane te debatit nuk po i jepet ze nga mediat shqiptare. 
Gjithashtu akoma me problematik eshte fakti qe njerez pa asnjelloj dije mbi ortodoksine dhe ex-munist flasin ne emer te interesave tona e te patriotizmit. Pse duhet te justifikojme ne prezencen e Janullatosit ne shqiperi, valle ka thyer ligjin? ka vrare? ka vjedhur? Nuk te duket ty cudi psh. qe mediat merren kaq shume me Janullatosin dhe jo me niko drogen ne Elbason. Nje kastravec qe krenohet se si e mori kishen e deboi prifterinjte me dhune? Ca duhet te presim ne qe te na vejne thiken ne fyt?

----------


## Apolloni31

> Vellezer!
> 
> Detyrohem t`i kthehem edhe njehere jo shume gjate ceshtjes se qendrimit antiorthodhoks te disa personave publike.
> Dhe me duhet te pranoj se ne krye te ketyre personave qendron "pseudohisoriani" Pellumb Xhufi.
> Jo vetem qe ky person duke mos patur as minimumin e etikes ka hedhur balte mbi 2 shenjtoret tane ne medhenj qe jane Shen Kozma Etoliani dhe Shen Joan Vladimiri, por ai nuk i qendron aspak te vertetes historike.
> Te anatemosh keta 2 shenjtore te medhenj do te thote ne nje fare menyre te hedhesh balte mbi vete KOASH-in dhe orthodhokset shqiptare, sepse shpallja Shenjt perfaqeson dicka qe qendron mbi marredheniet tokesore, ka te beje me njerez te vecante te derguar nga vete Zoti Krisht, per ungjillizim ne keto treva te Shqiperise. Keta Shenjtore perbejne nje element fondamental te Kishes sone. Cdo prekje sado e vogel e tyre nuk i falet as nje njeriu te thjeshte, e jo me nje "historiani". Kjo eshte me e pakta shkelje e rende e tolerances fetare ne vend. 
> Z. Xhufi i akuzon keta dy shenjtore si agjente te qeverise dhe Kishes Greke me qellim asimilimin e Shqiperise se jugut dhe po te jete e mundur edhe me shume.
> Sado qe ai perpiqet te hedhe balte mbi keta shenjtore, nuk kam nevoje te them qe e verteta qendron krejt ndryshe.
> Shen Kozmai nje murg nga Mali i Shenjte, nisi ungjillezimin edhe ne keto zona te Shqiperise me qellim forcimin ne besim te orthodhokseve dhe ndalimin e konvertimit te metejshem te shqiptareve ne islam. Ai veproi kryesisht ne zonen e Beratit, Fierit e Lushnjes, ku edhe sot gezon nje respekt e admirim te madh.
> ...



Ilia te pergezoj qe mbrone besimin tend sepse beson, une nuk i perkase ketij  
besimi prandaj kerkova ndjese qe ne citimin e pare qe bera ne kete ceshtje, por duhet te kuptosh dicka miku im, *nacionalisteve* nuk i interesone feja sepse rrezikon *identitetin kombetare* respektive, por edhe ideologjise *liberale demokrate* nuk i intereson feja sepse sjell *fondamentalizem*, prandaj mendoje se komentet qe behen larte e poshte kane motivacione politike.

Te uroj shendet

----------

